# Need help for research paper



## henardce

Hello !

I am a French student in master Tourism at the Université de Savoie in Chambéry (FR).
I am currently doing a study on expatriates living in Dubai. My topic is focus on the travelling habits of expatriates.
If you have the time could you take a few minutes to respond to my questionnaire it will help me a lot with my research paper.

This is the link : https://sphinxdeclic.com/d/s/wza4xq

Thank you !


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your post to the Media & Research Requests area of the forum for you, which is where posts such as yours must be posted.


----------



## Vanessa_abroad

Hello,

I know, this thread is quite old, nevertheless I wanted to ask, if it was successful? 
How many expats participated in your survey? Where else did you get participants from? 

I am working on a research project as well and I am desperately looking for (around 100-200) survey participants. 

Best,
Vanessa


----------

